# Shire Horse Spring Show Meet 16th/17th/18th March



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All,

I am arranging a meet for the Annual Shire Horse Society Spring Show with camping Friday 16th - Monday 18th of March at East of England Showground.

Camping facilities are very basic at this showground as it is with all shows.
Pitches will be allocated by their staff upon arrival, and RV's will be directed to a suitable pitch - I have been assured that hard standing area will be provided.

The cost for three nights camping with admission Sat and Sun to the show for 2 adults is £30. Extra adult admission to show each day is £6.50, children £3.50. This looks like a great family weekend. (And the pitch works out at less than £1.50 a night!!)


The leaflet states the following:

Shire Horse Grand Parade
Working Demonstrations
Ridden Shire Horse Competition
Craft Fair and Exhibitions
Cross Country Driving
Heritage Farmyard
Food Hall
Farriery Competitions
Vintage Tractors and Farm Machinery
Dog Agility Competitions

Dogs are permitted on leads

There is a limited number of pitches available for this event, so if you are interested, please book direct with showground:

01733 234451 They take credit card bookings, or cheque if you prefer.

East of England Showground
Peterborough
PE2 6XE

Please add your name to meets diary and look forward to seeing you there!!

Sharon


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Yes will be their as usual its a great show and the price is the same as it has been for the last four years! see you their


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi barrosa
We will look forward to seeing you there :lol: If you want to put your name down for the meet in the Meets Diary, it will ensure that you have the camping sorted out :lol:

Keith


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*ShireHorse Show*

Thanks for info re: camping onsite; I had already been looking at this show but as there was no mention of camping had been thinking of arranging to stay at Ferry Meadows but this will be much better.

Will confirm booking ASAP

Be good to see you again, (Copt Oak Nov.2005)

Pam


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All

Our pitch is now booked and paid for via credit card on the phone - nice and easy!!

Pass and tickets should be here in a week or so with the plan of the camping area.

Look forward to seeing you both there, and anyone else who fancies the Spring Show - it should be a good one  

Sharon


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Shiron :lol: how's Kieth
When Pam and I get 20 mins in the same room we will sit down and go through the plethera of meets you have posted, and organise our callender, and book 
See you soon
Goe :wink:


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

booked paid and noted just hope it stops raining  useualy get their about 1600 friday  be great to see you their 8)


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*ShireHorse Show*

Camping and show tickets booked and paid for!
Looking forward to seeing everyone
Pam


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Our passes arrived this morning :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

got ours this morning pass and guest tags 8) ours is #6  but may have to use hard stand ie the road :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Not long to go now till we get out to this meet, if anyone else wants to go may I suggest that you get booked pronto :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Looking forward to seeing all you guys in 10 days and counting.........

Keith


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> Why is there only 1 weekend a week??


Sharon ref your signature
Dont know if will help but I have arranged my calender so that there is two weekends, one at the begining and one at the end,
:lol: much better
Geo


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

:wink: Geo!!

There is still time to book for this show if anyone else is interested.

Now that the weather has turned a little nicer, I am really hoping we have some sunshine so I can get the BBQ out!!

Sharon


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Im Boooooooooooooooked 
Come on folks get yer names down
and get them wheels a rollin 
90 Degs in the shade forcast!!!!!!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hey guys, anyone know if you are camped inside or outside the fence? I will be able to see you from where I am camped and was thinking of coming down for a visit at some point over the weekend.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Leigh
I believe that as we have had to pay extra for camping we will be inside the fence..... Please feel free to come on over and visit us, we would love to see you :lol: 
I can PM my mobile number if you wish, so you can check if anyone will be around, unless you have real powerful binoculars :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: 
Keith


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Keith, yes please, moby would be great. I am afraid I had to sell the hubble telescope when I moved into the van :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Leigh
PM sent, looking forward to seeing you again....
We have our tickets which say we go in to Gate 3 and we are parking on Plot 2 (wherever that may be :lol: )

Looking forward to seeing you all there

Keith


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi All Im in plot 31 (last in the Q as always) Engine running Keith, 3 AND COUNTING


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Guys

Have checked the weather for Peterborough for the weekend, and Metcheck says no rain (slight drizzle Fri morn) and temps around 14 degrees - very pleasant for this time of year!!

Look forward to seeing you there. 


Sharon


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

It is beautiful here at the moment, started off with hazy sunshine and dew but is now a stunning blue sky day.

Just to build your excitement levels, all of the Shire Horse Show signs are up on the parkways now and there is movement at the showground, I think they are setting up!! woo hooo!


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi all its a lovley day to get the motorhome on the road again  good forcast for the weekend be on our way about noon  see you their!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

hi all
Just got couple of jobs to do and then get the RV ready for the off.
The sun is shining and it is an absolutely beautiful day today.... Hoping it continues for the next two days, can't wit now :lol: 
Safe trips to all, see you there about17:30 ish

Keith


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

There is beaming sunshine and blue skies over the showground ... I saw the first shire horses arrive yesterday ... talk about giant horseboxes!

Have a safe trip all! :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guys been here about an hour now, just me and two others, got the whole field to play in.  grass has been freshly cut and the sun is shining. Just a bit of a cold wind.

The tailor broke as I was taking the car off  still towable but not with the car on.

See you all soon.

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well all you guys that gave this one a miss really did miss out on a terrific show. The Peterborough Shire Horse Show is like the Monaco Grand Prix for Shire Horses, the best of the best were in attendance.
They are magnificent beasts and very awe inspiring, must be about 8 feet tall to the head and weigh in at around two tons. Very graceful considering their sheer size and the owners dress them up beautifully to show them, quite a sight.
The weather could have been a little kinder, although it did not stop us seeing the exhibitions. The dog agility classes were thoroughly entertaining as well.
We had a cold and biting wind most of the time with a flurry of sleet for a while, nothing that a cuppa in the cafe didn't fix though :lol: 
It was really good to see Pam (Bella) arrive and enjoy the show, Olley (Ian and Sue) were the first to arrive complete with grandson and kitten and Barrosa arrived just around tea time. Geo and Pam completed the line up and unfortunately Sharon was still suffering from Bronchitis and was unable to attend this meet (that's the third one she has missed, and no Mark she is not under the patio :lol: :lol: (yet)).
Please see the album HERE

Thanks to all those who attended and I hope that you all got home safely in the high winds......
See you all again soon

Keith


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Keith, I am glad you all had a good time. Sorry I didn't manage to get back after a brief visit on Friday evening, my weekend just seemed to disappear! I had that much on I nearly had to cancel mothers day!! 8O 

Mam would have been reet chuffed! :lol: 

I will make sure I socialise properly at the Motorhome Show. I will be camped on site so there will be no escape!! :lol: :lol: 

Good to see you, Geo and Mrs Geo though for the brief moment I was there


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sorry Leigh
I inadvertantly forgot to mention that you had popped in for a quick drink and a chat   You can slap me next time :lol: 
It was really nice to see you if only for a flying visit, you did miss out on a good show though.....
Look forward to seeing you in your Trek at the Peterboro show, take care

Keith

Ps there is another Trek on ebay that seems well priced at the mo, with a realistic BIN price too :wink: :wink:


----------

